# «επικοινωνώ» σε μεταβατική χρήση



## Zazula (Sep 29, 2008)

Τον τελευταίο καιρό είχα την ατυχία να ακούω συχνά να χρησιμοποιείται αδόκιμα το ρήμα «επικοινωνώ» με αντικείμενο, κατά κανόνα αδύναμο τύπο προσωπικής αντωνυμίας (π.χ. «το έχουμε ήδη επικοινωνήσει σε όλους τους πωλητές ώστε να είναι ενήμεροι», «δεν μου το επικοινώνησε κανείς αυτό» και άλλα τέτοια φρικώδη). Ίσως να αποτελεί ίδιον του χώρου του μάνατζμεντ να κακοποιεί λέξεις στην προσπάθειά του να αναδείξει ότι και καλά στο εταιρικό περιβάλλον κυριαρχούν βαρύγδουπες αξίες και τάσεις του συρμού. Ίσως και να 'ναι αποτέλεσμα αγγλισμού σε συνδυασμό με άρνηση χρήσης μίας λέξης που να είναι ορθή (π.χ. _λέω_, _μεταφέρω_, _εξηγώ_, _δηλώνω_, _κοινοποιώ_, _γνωστοποιώ_, κλπ). Ήδη υπάρχουν ανησυχητικές γκουγκλεύσεις που καταγράφουν αυτήν τη λανθασμένη χρήση και, πάνω που τις χάζευα, να σου ανακαλύπτω ότι κι ο πρωθυπουργός λέει ότι «το επικοινωνεί στους πολίτες» — να δεις που στο τέλος θ' αποδειχθεί ότι υπάρχει κι άλλη, κρυφή και πονηρή, σημασία τού ρήματος αυτού. Η γνώμη του nickel ότι το μεταβατικό _επικοινωνώ_ κάποια στιγμή θα το δεχθούμε νομοτελειακά, θέλουμε δεν θέλουμε, έχει κατατεθεί στο νήμα για το Πού είναι τα όρια της —δόκιμης— μεταβατικής χρήσης τού ρήματος "λειτουργώ". Παλαιότερη ad hoc συζήτηση έχει γίνει εδώ. Τι έχει συμβεί, λοιπόν, έκτοτε; Βαστάμε τα αμετάβατα κάστρα ή ανοίγουμε τη μεταβατική κερκόπορτα; Να ξέρω δηλαδή, για να μην αποδειχθεί ότι προγκάω κάτι κακόμοιρους εδώ και κάποιες μέρες άδικα.


----------



## nickel (Sep 29, 2008)

Εγώ έχω καλύτερες γκουγκλιές, πιο «δόκιμες» και συνηθισμένες. Ωστόσο, δύσκολα θα βρεις κάποια χρήση που δεν θα μπορούσες να τη βελτιώσεις με ένα από τα ρήματα που αναφέρεις. Ελάχιστα τα ευρήματα και για την επικοινώνηση, να όμως που εκεί μέσα βρίσκω τον Καστανίδη και τον Νίκο Ξυδάκη.

Έχει πλάκα να βλέπεις μια χρήση να γεννιέται. Ποιοι τη χρησιμοποιούν θεοκούζουλα, ποιοι απλώς ρηξικέλευθα, ποιοι αντιδρούν και θα αντιδρούν ακόμα κι όταν θα έχει μπει στον Μπαμπινιώτη του 2050, και ποιοι δεν τη διορθώνουν αλλά ούτε τη βάζουν στο στόμα τους / στο Word τους.

(Εγώ το διορθώνω, αλλά με κατανόηση για τον ρηξικέλευθο που με δοκιμάζει...)


----------



## nickel (Sep 7, 2009)

Το διέπραξε το έγκλημα και ο πρωθυπουργός, χτες στη Θεσσαλονίκη, στη συνέντευξη που έδωσε σε δημοσιογράφους (και κλάκα). «Από την άλλη, ξέρω ότι έχουμε τη σωστή πολιτική, καθαρό μήνυμα, την πολιτική βούληση και η άλλη πλευρά δεν έχει τίποτα από αυτά. Και αυτό για 30 μέρες θα προσπαθήσω *να το επικοινωνήσω* όσο μπορώ καλύτερα, με όλη μου τη δύναμη».

Συγχίστηκε με το έγκλημα ο Στάθης της «Ε» και, μέσα σ' όλα τ' άλλα που του σούρνει του πρωθυπουργού, δεν λείπει το μεταβατικό _επικοινωνώ_:
Ήταν όλες οι απαντήσεις του κ. Καραμανλή πνιγμένες μέσα στα κλισέ (όχι μόνον τα πολιτικά τοιαύτα αλλά και τα γραμματολογικά), ξεπέφτοντας να χρησιμοποιεί νεολογισμούς του συρμού όπως «να το επικοινωνήσω στον λαό» — αν θες να επικοινωνήσεις με τον λαό, γράφ' του γράμμα, χρυσέ μου, μην του αμολάς κατακέφαλα διαφημιστικές ελληνικούρες και πιθηκίζοντες αγγλισμούς. 

Τίτλος του άρθρου το... επικοινωνιακό: «*ελελίζω ελελεύ (και αλαλάζω αέρα)...*».


Εγώ περισσότερο ανησυχώ που επί ένα μήνα θα προσπαθούν όλοι να μου επικοινωνήσουν το μήνυμά τους. Συχνά ταυτόχρονα. Αφτάκια μου!


----------



## daeman (Sep 7, 2009)

Μα, απ' αυτόν το είχα ακούσει πρώτη φορά και μου γύρισαν τ' άντερα -- ίσως την εποχή που γράφει ο Ζαζ στο #1, αλλά έχω την εντύπωση ότι ήταν ακόμη νωρίτερα -- αυτό το κατασκεύασμα μανατζεροειδών, δημοσιοσχετιστών κ.α. παραμορφωτικών κοινογνωμοδιαμορφωτών. Και όλο και περισσότερο πιστεύω ότι το κρυφό μήνυμα είναι το άλλο, το πονηρό που αναφέρει πάλι ο Ζαζ στο #1. 
Ειδικά η πρόταση "Και αυτό για 30 μέρες θα προσπαθήσω *να το επικοινωνήσω* όσο μπορώ καλύτερα, με όλη μου τη δύναμη», εμένα με τρομάζει, σαν απειλή το ακούω. Αφήστε μας λιγάκι ήσυχους, ρε παιδιά, τόσα χρόνια *μάς επικοινωνείτε*, πόνεσε ο μεταξωτός μας πια!


----------



## Zazula (Oct 19, 2012)

Ο νεολογισμός _*επικοινωνήσιμος *_είναι πλέον και επίσημα στο _Δελτίο Επιστημονικής Ορολογίας και Νεολογισμών_ (ΔΕΟΝ), τ. 11 (Ακαδημία Aθηνών, Αθήνα 2012). «Και τι μ' αυτό;» ενδεχομένως θα πείτε. Μα, όσα επίθετα σε -_ήσιμος _γνωρίζω, προέρχονται από ρήματα που είναι μεταβατικά (_αξιοποιώ κάτι / κάτι είναι αξιοποιήσιμο_ κ.ο.κ.). Οπότε μήπως αυτό σηματοδοτεί και τ' ότι πρέπει ν' αρχίσουμε να συνηθίζουμε το _επικοινωνώ_ σε μεταβατική χρήση;


----------



## nickel (Oct 20, 2012)

Zazula said:


> Οπότε μήπως αυτό σηματοδοτεί και τ' ότι πρέπει ν' αρχίσουμε να συνηθίζουμε το _επικοινωνώ_ σε μεταβατική χρήση;


Αυτό το έχω ήδη επικοινωνήσει σε όσο γίνεται περισσότερους με όσο γίνεται περισσότερους τρόπους.


----------



## LostVerse (Oct 23, 2012)

Zazula said:


> Οπότε μήπως αυτό σηματοδοτεί και τ' ότι πρέπει ν' αρχίσουμε να συνηθίζουμε το _επικοινωνώ_ σε μεταβατική χρήση;



Νομίζω ότι όσο η αγγλική λέξη μεταφράζεται μ' αυτόν τον τρόπο, τόσο θα διαδίδεται και καθιερώνεται το επικοινωνώ με μεταβατική χρήση. 
Προσωπικά δεν έχω κανένα πρόβλημα, ένα δείγμα εξέλιξης είναι.


----------



## christine (Nov 13, 2012)

*επικοινωνώ + αντ*

Καλησπέρα,

Είναι σωστή η σύνταξη ''επικοινωνώ κάτι''; Πχ ''Επικοινωνώ μια ιδέα σε κάποιον'';
Πάντα πίστευα ότι λέμε ''επικοινωνώ με κάποιον'' αλλά το χρησιμοποιεί τόσος κόσμος που αρχίζω να αμφιβάλλω.


----------



## Palavra (Nov 13, 2012)

Καλώς όρισες.
Συγχωνεύτηκες - εδώ θα βρεις καλές πληροφορίες.


----------



## christine (Nov 13, 2012)

Ευχαριστώ πολύ!

(έβαλα 'επικοιν' στο search και δεν έβγαλε αποτέλεσμα. Πρέπει να βάζω ολόκληρη τη λέξη; )


----------



## Palavra (Nov 13, 2012)

Ναι, έχεις καλύτερα αποτελέσματα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 13, 2012)

christine said:


> (έβαλα 'επικοιν' στο search και δεν έβγαλε αποτέλεσμα. Πρέπει να βάζω ολόκληρη τη λέξη; )


Ναι, έτσι είναι. Η αναζήτηση γίνεται verbatim. Π.χ., αναζήτηση για κοινωνία δεν δίνει την επικοινωνία. Καλά που το πρόσεξες!

Και, καλώς ήρθες. :)


----------



## drazen (Nov 13, 2012)

Θαρρώ ότι στην συζήτηση συγχέονται δύο άσχετοι μεταξύ τους λόγοι της εξέλιξης της γλώσσας. Άλλη ανάγκη εξυπηρετεί το πλάσιμο νέων τύπων (δικαστίνα, γιατρίνα ή ορολογίας για νέες τεχνολογίες και κοινωνικά φαινόμενα) και, σ' αυτήν την περίπτωση, η άρνησή τους μόνο ξεροκεφαλιά και συντηρητισμό προδίδει, και άλλο θέμα είναι η χρήση λανθασμένων τύπων από αμορφωσιά ή/και ελλιπή γνώση της ελληνικής, εντυπωσιοθηρικό βερμπαλισμό ή και λόγω κατά λέξη μετάφρασης εκφράσεων από ξένες γλώσσες.
Επί του συγκεκριμένου, καμιά ομαδοποίηση στο γκουγκλ δεν μπορεί να δικαιολογήσει την χρήση του "επικοινωνώ" ως μεταβατικό, πολύ περισσότερο που η ελληνική διαθέτει πληθώρα σχετικών, όχι απλώς νόμιμων, αλλά ορθών εκφράσεων, όπως πληρέστατα έδειξε ο Ζαζ (#1).
Πρόταση: άμα τη εμφανίσει να χλευάζεται αλύπητα μέχρι να εκπνεύσει, όπως και παρόμοιας τάξης εκφράσεις (π.χ. "οι Αθηναίοι από το πρωί εκδράμουν στις παραλίες...").
Καμιά παραχώρηση στους αμαθείς. Ας ανοίξουν και κανένα ρημαδοβιβλίο.


----------



## anef (Nov 13, 2012)

drazen said:


> Καμιά παραχώρηση στους αμαθείς. Ας ανοίξουν και κανένα ρημαδοβιβλίο.



Μην πέσουν όμως σε κάνα ρημαδοβιβλίο που λέει πως η χρήση λανθασμένων τύπων ή η κατά λέξη μετάφραση εκφράσεων είναι βασικοί μηχανισμοί εξέλιξης της γλώσσας και ανανέωσης του λεξιλογίου της, οπότε ίσως να μην είναι και δικαιολογημένο τόσο μένος για τους «αμαθείς».


----------



## drazen (Nov 13, 2012)

anef said:


> Μην πέσουν όμως σε κάνα ρημαδοβιβλίο που λέει πως η χρήση λανθασμένων τύπων ή η κατά λέξη μετάφραση εκφράσεων είναι βασικοί μηχανισμοί εξέλιξης της γλώσσας και ανανέωσης του λεξιλογίου της, οπότε ίσως να μην είναι και δικαιολογημένο τόσο μένος για τους «αμαθείς».



Σωστή...
Το μένος υπάρχει από παλιά (όχι για τους αμαθείς, αλλά για τους ημιμαθείς), όταν φίλος και συγκάτοικος έγραφε (κι έλεγε με στόμφο) "κί*d*υνος", γιατί ήταν πολύ αριστερό να μιλάς έτσι. Βιβλία υπάρχουν πολλών ειδών και είμαι βέβαιος ότι σε μερικά χρόνια (ας πούμε δύο ακαδημαϊκές "γενιές"), όταν τα ηνία θα είναι στα χέρια σπουδαγμένων αποκλειστικά στο εξωτερικό, όλα θα νομιμοποιηθούν στο όνομα της "χρήσης" της γλώσσας, του "νοήματος" και, φυσικά, βάσει στατιστικών στις μηχανές αναζήτησης του τότε. Όπως νομιμοποιείται η αυξανόμενη απάλειψη του εμπρόθετου άρθρου με το ρήμα "πάω" (: "Πού πας;" ¨Πάω σταθμό"). Επιστήμη είναι αυτό ή αναμπουμπούλα;


----------



## sarant (Nov 13, 2012)

Έγραφε "κίdυνος"; Ξύλο ήθελε!

Αν πάλι έγραφε "κίντυνος" είχε παρέα. Να το ακούσει ο Καραγάτσης πως χαρακτήρισες αριστερό τον τρόπο του, να στριφογυρίσει στο μνήμα του.


----------



## MelidonisM (Nov 13, 2012)

drazen said:


> Σωστή...
> Το μένος υπάρχει από παλιά (όχι για τους αμαθείς, αλλά για τους ημιμαθείς), όταν φίλος και συγκάτοικος έγραφε (κι έλεγε με στόμφο) "κί*d*υνος", γιατί ήταν πολύ αριστερό να μιλάς έτσι. Όπως νομιμοποιείται η αυξανόμενη απάλειψη του εμπρόθετου άρθρου με το ρήμα "πάω" (: "Πού πας;" ¨Πάω σταθμό"). Επιστήμη είναι αυτό ή αναμπουμπούλα;



Το κίdυνος με ξενίζει, το κίνdυνος όχι, κίντυνος έγραφε και ο Καζαντζάκης, αλλά τελικά δεν διαδόθηκε.
Το πάω + απρόθετη αιτιατική είναι πλέον καθιερωμένο στον προφορικό λόγο, λακωνικό και απλό,
ειδικά το _πάω σπίτι μου_ περνά απαρατήρητο.


----------



## drazen (Nov 14, 2012)

sarant said:


> (...) Αν πάλι έγραφε "κίντυνος" είχε παρέα. Να το ακούσει ο Καραγάτσης πως χαρακτήρισες αριστερό τον τρόπο του, να στριφογυρίσει στο μνήμα του.



"Αριστερό" κατά "δεξιού" κατά τα δέκα (; ) αντιθετικά μεταπολιτευτικά (: αριστοτελικά) ζεύγη:
"δημοτική" κατά "καθαρεύουσας", "προοδευτικό" κατά "συντηρητικού", "ανοιχτό" κατά "κλειστού" κ.ά.
(Κάπου τα είχε πάρει το μάτι μου συγκεντρωμένα και σε στήλες, πάει καιρός...)

Για μένα το θέμα δεν είναι αν το έγραψε κάποιος, όσο καταξιωμένος και μεγάλος και να υπήρξε. Το θέμα είναι: το λέει, το προφέρει κανείς έτσι στην πραγματικότητα;


----------



## sarant (Nov 14, 2012)

drazen said:


> Για μένα το θέμα δεν είναι αν το έγραψε κάποιος, όσο καταξιωμένος και μεγάλος και να υπήρξε. Το θέμα είναι: το λέει, το προφέρει κανείς έτσι στην πραγματικότητα;



Ο συγκάτοικός σου :)

(Πάντως, δεν το έγραψε μόνο ο Καραγάτσης, ο λαϊκός τύπος επί αιώνες ήταν κίντυνος -από το Χρονικό του Μορέως και δώθε, ίσαμε τον πόλεμο).


----------



## nickel (Nov 14, 2012)

Άντε και μερικά _επικίντυνος_ από βιβλία.

Και όχι, δεν είναι συνηθισμένο. Αλλά ξέρουμε ότι δεν είναι παράλογο.


----------



## MelidonisM (Nov 14, 2012)

MelidonisM said:


> Το πάω + απρόθετη αιτιατική είναι πλέον καθιερωμένο στον προφορικό λόγο, λακωνικό και απλό,
> ειδικά το _πάω σπίτι μου_ περνά απαρατήρητο.



επειδή μπορεί κανείς να νομίσει _πάω τον σταθμό, πάω την Αθήνα*_ (τη μεταφέρω, ή και την γουστάρω)
καλύτερα το πάω + γυμνή αιτιατική  (κατά το bare infinitive)
*στη Νέα Εστία του 1946 αναφέρεται ότι κάπου στην Πελοπόννησο τότε έλεγαν _είμαι την Αθήνα_, ή _πάω την τάδε πόλη_


----------



## nickel (Nov 15, 2012)

Κάπου διαβάσαμε πώς λειτουργεί το Γραφείο Νεολογισμών της Ακαδημίας Αθηνών για να συγκεντρώσει καθημερινά από τον Τύπο τους νέους όρους που δημιουργούνται. Θα μπορούσε να συγκεντρώνει και νέους κλιτικούς τύπους, όπως είναι η παθητική τού μέχρι πρόσφατα αμετάβατου _επικοινωνώ_. Μια πρόχειρη έρευνα στα σώματα των εφημερίδων μού έδωσε μια μικρή ιστορία των μεσοπαθητικών τύπων _επικοινωνηθεί_ & _επικοινωνηθούν_ (παραθέτω τα περισσότερα, σε χρονολογική σειρά). Όταν αυτά τα ευρήματα φτάνουν στα γραφεία των λεξικογράφων, οι λεξικογράφοι (αυτοί που έβαλαν στο ΛΝΕΓ τις φράσεις «καλά, επικοινωνείς;» και «δεν επικοινωνεί αυτός») *οφείλουν* να προσθέσουν και αυτή τη σημασία τού ρήματος, με το χαρακτηρισμό που θεωρούν καταλληλότερο για την περίπτωση. Οπωσδήποτε, ο λεξικογράφος δεν επιτρέπεται να κάνει τα στραβά μάτια.

1997 – Ακριβώς επειδή δεν έχει επικοινωνηθεί πλατιά η έννοια του ραδιοφώνου ως δυνατότητα επί δεκαετίες το ραδιόφωνο αποτελούσε ένα είδος ... 
2001 – ... αλλά ως τακτική επιχειρησιακή διαδικασία με συγκεκριμένο (και γραπτό) προϊόν που μπορεί να επικοινωνηθεί σε όλη την επιχείρηση, είναι μία ... 
2001 – Για να επικοινωνηθεί και να διαχυθεί μέσα στην οργάνωση πρέπει να μετατραπεί σε λέξεις και αριθμούς και τη στιγμή που συντελείται η μεταβολή, ... 
2001 – Ο δείκτης είναι το μέσο που περιγράφει τις ανάγκες του επενδυτή ώστε επιτυχώς να επικοινωνηθούν στον διαχειριστή επενδύσεων. Η υποχρέωση ... 
2001 – Τα στελέχη της δεύτερης κατηγορίας θα πρέπει να ακολουθούν μια πιο δυναμική στρατηγική, ώστε να επικοινωνηθεί η συμβολή τους στη ... 
2002 – ... την ελληνική πρωτεύουσα, θα περιοδεύσουν σε μεγάλες πόλεις του κόσμου προκειμένου να επικοινωνηθεί το μήνυμα της Aθήνας του
2002 – Ο πλέον χαρακτηριστικός τρόπος αυτοκατάργησης εκδηλώνεται όταν η «διεκδίκηση» πρέπει να επικοινωνηθεί στο πανελλήνιο.
2003 – ... (μέσω του στρατηγικού χάρτη) κι έχουν επικοινωνηθεί και επιμερισθεί στις επί μέρους επιχειρησιακές και υποστηρικτικές μονάδες... 
2003 – ... παρουσιάσεις, χωρίς να μπορεί, τις περισσότερες φορές, να επικοινωνηθεί και να διασυνδεθεί με τις καθημερινές λειτουργίες της επιχείρησης. 
2003 – ... των οποίων, αφενός μεν θα επικοινωνηθούν οι επιχειρησιακοί στόχοι σε ολόκληρο τον οργανισμό, ενημερώνοντάς τον και εξασφαλίζοντας έτσι ... 
2003 – Tα θεατρικά στοιχεία προστέθηκαν για να επικοινωνηθούν καλύτερα οι συμβολισμοί και τα κίνητρα που γέννησαν αυτά τα έργα στο κοινό που ... 
2004 – ... «Αυτό που απαιτείται πρέπει όχι απλώς να αλλάξει άμεσα το πλαίσιο προσέλκυσης ξένων επενδύσεων αλλά και αυτό να επικοινωνηθεί άμεσα. 
2004 – Πρέπει συνεπώς με κάποιο τρόπο αυτό να επικοινωνηθεί από τα πιο επίσημα χείλη.
2005 – Αυτό που κυρίως πρέπει να γίνει είναι να επικοινωνηθεί σωστά το ασφαλιστικό προϊόν. 
2006 – ... ενός πειστικού προγραμματικού κώδικα, ο οποίος για να επικοινωνηθεί και να γίνει κατανοητός πρέπει να εφευρεθούν μερικές λέξεις-σύμβολα. 
2006 – Για να γίνει επικοινωνία πρέπει να υπάρχει μήνυμα να επικοινωνηθεί. Και το υπουργείο Παιδείας έχει ισχυρό και ουσιαστικό μήνυμα. 
2007 – ... μιλώντας για τις προτάσεις του συνεδρίου που θα επικοινωνηθούν στο παγκόσμιο φόρουμ για τη μετανάστευση, «Global Forum on Μigration ... 
2007 – Όμως ο κόσμος τα αγνοεί γιατί δεν έχουν επικοινωνηθεί σωστά προς τα έξω. Επομένως, αυτό που πρέπει να κάνεις είναι να εξηγήσεις ... 
2007 – Το ερώτημα που περιμένει απάντηση είναι τα «εργαλεία» που έχουν επιλεγεί ή θα επιλεγούν προκειμένου να επικοινωνηθεί το μήνυμα αυτό σε ... 
2008 – ... είδος της ενέργειας που μπορεί να επικοινωνηθεί σε όλους ανεξαιρέτως. Ενα μεγάλο μπράβο στα παιδιά του Opera Lab Athens: …
2008 – «Επειδή, προφανώς, δεν έχει καταστεί δυνατόν να αναδειχθούν και να επικοινωνηθούν επαρκώς τα συγκεκριμένα αίτια και οι παράγοντες που ... 
2008 – «Ο πρωθυπουργός εξετάζει ποιους θα κρατήσει, πόσο θα του κοστίσει και πώς οι αποφάσεις του θα “ επικοινωνηθούν” με τον καλύτερο τρόπο», ... 
2008 – Οι συμμετέχοντες θα πρέπει να λάβουν υπόψη τους βασικά χαρακτηριστικά της Ελλάδας, τα οποία θα πρέπει να επικοινωνηθούν μέσω του ... 
2008 – Στους σχεδιασμούς του Μεγάρου Μαξίμου είναι να επικοινωνηθεί από τις αρχές του 2009 ένα νέο κυβερνητικό όραμα, το οποίο θα δίνει έμφαση ... 
2009 – ... (γ) πώς θα επικοινωνηθούν / κοινοποιηθούν αυτές οι αλλαγές στο αρχικό κείμενο, (δ) πώς θα ενσωματωθούν οι προτάσεις από το διαδίκτυο με ... 
2009 – ... η περικοπή του αριθμού των γραφείων θα έπρεπε να « επικοινωνηθεί» πιο κομψά, αφού έδωσε αρνητικά μηνύματα στους ξένους συνεργάτες. 
2009 – Και διευκρινίζει ότι «ακόμη και αν αυτό δεν έχει επικοινωνηθεί άριστα κατά τη φάση της πρόσληψης, είναι πολύ σημαντικό ... 
2009 – Κυρίαρχο μήνυμα που θα επιδιωχθεί να επικοινωνηθεί είναι ο μακροπρόθεσμος σχεδιασμός και η ασφάλεια και οι τράπεζες θα προωθήσουν ... 
2009 – της βαρύτητα για τον εισερχόμενο τουρισμό της χώρας, αλλά και ότι η περικοπή του αριθμού των γραφείων θα έπρεπε να «επικοινωνηθεί» πιο ... 
2009 – Το πρόβλημα πρέπει να επικοινωνηθεί σε όλη την ιεραρχία της γραφειοκρατίας των Βρυξελλών, γιατί από εκεί θα προέλθουν οι πρακτικές ... 
2010 – ... αλλά οποιοδήποτε μέτρο σε μια τέτοια περιοχή, αν δεν έχει προηγουμένως εξασφαλίσει τη συναίνεση, πρέπει τουλάχιστον να έχει επικοινωνηθεί ... 
2010 – Με δεδομένο ότι ο πρόεδρος της Δημοκρατίας σφυρίζει αδιάφορα, όπως και όλα τα ΜΜΕ, με τι τρόπο πρέπει να επικοινωνηθεί στο ΔΝΤ ώστε ... 
2010 – Η επιχειρηματική ηθική στο πλαίσιο εσωτερικής λειτουργίας είναι αναγκαίο να επικοινωνηθεί κατάλληλα στο προσωπικό υπογραμμίζοντας την ... 
2010 – Και φυσικά η συγκρότηση αφηγημάτων του μέλλοντος προϋποθέτει τη δυνατότητα να επικοινωνηθεί η μελλοντολογική στοχοθεσία στο παρόν, ... 
2010 – Κατά συνέπεια, η αίσθηση του επείγοντος πρέπει να επικοινωνηθεί και να ... και η στρατηγική, είναι επιτακτικό να επικοινωνηθούν στην κοινωνία.
2010 – Πρέπει με έμφαση φέτος να επικοινωνηθεί ο λόγος ύπαρξής της, το “γιατί” της δημιουργίας της προ επταετίας. ... 
2010 – Πώς να επικοινωνήσεις αυτό που είναι πριν από την επικοινωνία; Τη γνώση που δεν είναι γλωσσικά διατυπωμένη; Πώς να επικοινωνηθεί ο ... 
2010 – Το ζητούμενο δεν είναι μόνον να επιτευχθεί η μείωση του ελλείμματος και η προώθηση των μεταρρυθμίσεων, αλλά και να επικοινωνηθούν τα ... 
2011 – ... και εφόσον παράλληλα γίνει σοβαρή δουλειά στο να επικοινωνηθεί σωστά το πρόγραμμα που συμφωνήθηκε στους πολίτες, τότε είναι εφικτό. 
2011 – Απλώς θεώρησα ότι αυτός θα ήταν ο τρόπος που μπορεί να επικοινωνηθεί το έργο σήμερα», εξηγεί ο 28χρονος σκηνοθέτης. ... 
2011 – Και αυτό το αυτονόητο πρέπει να επικοινωνηθεί και στους δανειστές και αλλοδαπούς πολιτικούς που διαχειρίζονται το ελληνικό ζήτημα, ... 
2011 – Να μπουν όλα στο τραπέζι και να επικοινωνηθούν στον Ελληνικό λαό για να ψηφίσει αν το θέλει ή όχι.... 
2011 – Πρέπει επίσης να γίνει πολλή δουλειά στο να επικοινωνηθεί σωστά το πρόγραμμα που συμφωνήθηκε στους πολίτες. ... 
2012 – Για να υπάρξει αύριο στην Υγεία (πρέπει και επιβάλλεται), θα πρέπει να επικοινωνηθεί άμεσα, γρήγορα και αποτελεσματικά η ανωτέρω ... 
2012 – Τα έργα παραθέτουν υπερβατικές σκέψεις και διαπεραστικά μηνύματα που οπτικοποιήθηκαν για να επικοινωνηθούν. Η Ουτοπραξία θα ... 
…Με διεγείρει το να ψάξω να βρω τρόπο να επικοινωνηθούν στη σκηνή κείμενα που δεν προορίζονται γι' αυτό. …
... αλλά ως τακτική επιχειρησιακή διαδικασία με συγκεκριμένο (και γραπτό) προϊόν που μπορεί να επικοινωνηθεί σε όλη την επιχείρηση, είναι μία επιτακτική ανάγκη. …
... ελευθερία δίνεις στη διαφημιστική για ένα προϊόν που έχει επικοινωνηθεί τόσες φορές και πόσο μπορείς να εμπιστευθείς μια πρωτότυπη και ανατρεπτική ιδέα.


----------



## christine (Nov 15, 2012)

Απ' ότι καταλαβαίνω, το ''επικοινωνώ κάτι'' θεωρείται σωστό πια και δεν μπορώ να ζητάω να διορθωθεί.
Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ.

(το επόμενο χτύπημα θα είναι το ''τρώω πρωινό με σερεάλια'')



nickel said:


> (αυτοί που έβαλαν στο ΛΝΕΓ τις φράσεις «καλά, επικοινωνείς;» και «δεν επικοινωνεί αυτός»)


Η πλήρης φράση νομίζω πως είναι ''επικοινωνεί με τον εγκέφαλό του/με το περιβάλλον'', άρα η σύνταξη είναι η συνήθης.


----------



## nickel (Nov 15, 2012)

Για το ΛΝΕΓ, δεν ήθελα να πω ότι πρόσθεσε τη μεταβατική σύνταξη, αλλά ότι οι λεξικογράφοι προσθέτουν και τις λαϊκές εκφράσεις. Με τον ίδιο τρόπο θα προσθέσουν και τη μεταβατική χρήση τού _επικοινωνώ_, όσο κι αν δεν την αγαπάμε όλοι. Μα κι εσύ δεν είσαι υποχρεωμένη να την αγαπήσεις. Πάντα μπορείς να την αντικαταστήσεις με κάτι καλύτερο, κάτι πιο σίγουρο, κάτι ευρύτερα αποδεκτό.


----------



## Zbeebz (Nov 15, 2012)

Πού να επικοινωνήσω τον πόνο μου, η καψερή... 

Εγώ πάντως στο εξής αρνούμαι να γράψω (ή να προφέρω) τέτοιο πράγμα.  Αν το γράψω ποτέ, θα πρέπει να αρχίσω να γράφω και "πέρασέ μου το αλάτι"...


----------



## nickel (Nov 15, 2012)

Σε ευχαριστούμε που μας διέρρευσες την πληροφορία. :)


----------



## Zbeebz (Nov 15, 2012)

nickel said:


> Σε ευχαριστούμε που μας διέρρευσες την πληροφορία. :)



ΓΚΛΓΚΛΓΚΛΑΡΓΚΛ
(οπτικοποιημένος ήχος ανθρώπου που παθαίνει εγκεφαλικό, κλεμμένος από Αντιρρίξ και Συμφωνίξ!)
Εναλλακτικά:
ΘΟΥΘΟΥΘΟΥΘΟΥΘΟΥ
(Κωνσταντάρας στο "Κάτι κουρασμένα παλληκάρια" - και τηρώ την ιστορική ορθογραφία, η γραία!)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 15, 2012)

Είναι μια σταθερή αξία που διαπραγματεύεται στο χρηματιστήριο σταθερών αξιών.


----------



## Zbeebz (Nov 15, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Είναι μια σταθερή αξία που διαπραγματεύεται στο χρηματιστήριο σταθερών αξιών.


Και εκμεταλλεύεται. Έτσι, σκέτο! :devil:


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 16, 2012)

Zazula said:


> Ο νεολογισμός _*επικοινωνήσιμος *_είναι πλέον και επίσημα στο _Δελτίο Επιστημονικής Ορολογίας και Νεολογισμών_ (ΔΕΟΝ), τ. 11 (Ακαδημία Aθηνών, Αθήνα 2012). «Και τι μ' αυτό;» ενδεχομένως θα πείτε. Μα, όσα επίθετα σε -_ήσιμος _γνωρίζω, προέρχονται από ρήματα που είναι μεταβατικά (_αξιοποιώ κάτι / κάτι είναι αξιοποιήσιμο_ κ.ο.κ.).



Χρήσιμος.

Εμένα πάντως το #22 μού λέει μόνο πως οι δημοσιογράφοι αντιγράφουν ηλιθιωδώς εκφράσεις, ο ένας απ' τον άλλον, είτε είναι λάθος είτε όχι. Γιατί πρέπει να είναι μέρος ενός λεξικού κάτι που χρησιμοποιεί -σχεδόν αποκλειστικά- μια ημιαμόρφωτη κάστα ανθρώπων;


----------



## Zazula (Nov 16, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Χρήσιμος.


Από το _χρη_. :)


----------



## nickel (Nov 16, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Γιατί πρέπει να είναι μέρος ενός λεξικού κάτι που χρησιμοποιεί -σχεδόν αποκλειστικά- μια ημιαμόρφωτη κάστα ανθρώπων;


Έχω την υποψία ότι πρέπει να φρεσκάρεις οπωσδήποτε τις στοιχειώδεις γλωσσολογικές σου γνώσεις, ίσως και τη γνώμη σου για τους δημοσιογράφους.


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 16, 2012)

Zazula said:


> Από το _χρη_. :)



Όχι χρήζω;



nickel said:


> Έχω την υποψία ότι πρέπει να φρεσκάρεις οπωσδήποτε τις στοιχειώδεις γλωσσολογικές σου γνώσεις, ίσως και τη γνώμη σου για τους δημοσιογράφους.



Ο μόνος λόγος που είπα "ημιαμόρφωτη" είναι γιατί υπάρχουν ακόμη παλιοί δημοσιογράφοι, που είναι μορφωμένοι. Δεν είμαι καθόλου νοσταλγός του παρελθόντος, αλλά ειδικά η δημοσιογραφία είναι ένα επάγγελμα που βάρεσε μπιέλα, στην Ελλάδα. Οι νεότεροι δημοσιογράφοι είναι πραγματικά αμόρφωτοι, με ελάχιστες εξαιρέσεις. Αυτό συμβαίνει γιατί οι νέες πάστες βγήκαν, εύκολα, από σχολές δημοσιογραφίας τύπου ΑΝΤ1, που παίρνω όρκο ότι τα μόνα πράγματα που τους έμαθαν είναι πώς να παρατονίζουν, πώς να αγνοούν κάθε έννοια της προφοράς της στίξης και πώς να αντικαθιστούν λέξεις/εκφράσεις όπως φωτιά, σεισμός, ατύχημα, αναζήτηση με πύρινες λαίλαπες, εγκέλαδους, μοιραίες τραγωδίες και άγρια ανθρωποκυνηγητά (που έχουν εξαπολυθεί).


----------



## lexoulis (Nov 26, 2012)

Γεια σας. Πολύ πρόσφατα μου επικοινωνήθηκε ότι είναι μεγάλο σφάλμα που διορθώνω τους άλλους λέγοντάς τους ότι το ρήμα "επικοινωνώ" δεν χρησιμοποιείται μεταβατικά, τουλάχιστον από αυτούς που έχουν κάποια συναίσθηση ότι μιλούν την ελληνική γλώσα και όχι ανδρομεδιανά και ότι θα έπρεπε να πάω να διαβάσω καμιά νεοελληνική γραμματική πριν "το παίξω" εξυπνάκιας και γνώστης της γλώσσας.

Παρόλα αυτά, εξακολουθώ να προσπαθώ να μη γελάσω στην καλύτερη περίπτωση, ή να μη συγχυστώ στη χειρότερη, όταν κάποιος επιχειρεί να μου επικοινωνήσει μία πληροφορία.

Πριν κάποιους μήνες, κάποια μου είπε (ανάμεσα σε άλλα) "Εγώ τα κοιμάμαι τα σεντόνια μου" σε μία συζήτηση που σχετιζόταν με το πόσο απαλό ήταν το ύφασμα των εν λόγω σεντονιών και κόντεψα να πέσω από την καρέκλα μου, τόσο πολύ τινάχτηκα προς τα πίσω από το σοκ.

Να λοιπόν που οι εκπλήξεις της νεοελληνικής άγνοιας (για να μη πω η οργανωμένη απόπειρα δολοφονίας της ελληνικής γλώσσας και θεωρηθώ συνομοσιολόγος) δεν παύουν ποτέ...



___________________________________________________________________________________________________________
Don't play stupid with me. I'm better at it...


----------



## nickel (Nov 26, 2012)

Γεια σου, Λεξούλη, καλωσήρθες (ωραίο το «Λεξούλης» — ελπίζω να γίνει μόδα και να αποκτήσουμε τους εφτά λεξιλογικούς νάνους: ο λεξούλης, ο φρασούλης, ο ρηματούλης, ο θαυμαστικούλης, ο ερωτηματικούλης, ο κομματούλης, ο απαρεμφατούλης). Δεν υπάρχει συνωμοσία (χρωστάω ένα γκρρρ! εδώ για την ανορθογραφία). Ούτε άγνοια. Υπάρχει εσκεμμένη επέκταση της γλώσσας και της ευελιξίας της με βάση τις μεταφραστικές ανάγκες, όπως φαίνεται και με το «διαρρέω πληροφορίες», όπως φαίνεται και με τους νεολογισμούς που συνεχώς την πλουτίζουν. Μην ανησυχείτε καθόλου για τη γλώσσα. Κανείς και τίποτα δεν είναι τόσο υγιές όσο αυτή. Θα μας θάψει όλους μας.


Δεν αποκλείεται να σας αρέσει το παρακάτω άρθρο (αναφέρεται και στη μεταβατικοποίηση ρημάτων όπως _διαρρέω, τρέχω, περπατάω, κυκλοφορώ_):
*Λάθη στη χρήση της γλώσσας· αλήθεια και μύθος*
της Δήμητρας Θεοφανοπούλου-Κοντού
(σελίδα 9 στο συνημμένο)


----------



## lexoulis (Nov 26, 2012)

*Oh shit*! (όπως θα λέγανε οι αμερικάνοι) *Χριστέ και Παναγιά *(όπως θα λέγανε οι χριστιανοί)

Είναι δυνατό να έκανα τέτοιο λάθος; Πρέπει οπωσδήποτε να ψάξω να βρω κάτι να του ρίξω το φταίξιμο. Να πάρει, δε βρίσκω τίποτε... Για τιμωρία θα χαράξω τη λέξη "συνωμοσιολόγος" 1000 φορές σε μάρμαρο! Εντάξει, όχι στον Παρθενώνα, θα βρω αλλού μάρμαρο...

Δε διαφωνώ με όσα λες και πραγματικά κάποιες στιγμές νιώθω ότι μπορεί να γερνάω και να ανθίσταμαι πεισματικά να ενδώσω στους νέους τρόπους με τους οποίους χρησιμοποιείται η γλώσσα. Ασφαλώς και είναι ζωντανή (αλλοίμονο στα λατινικά χεχε) και ασφαλώς μετουσιώνεται, μεταλλάσσεται και εξελίσσεται διαρκώς. Φαντάζομαι ότι κάποιοι από αυτούς που μου ρίχνουν καμιά εικοσαριά χρόνια και έχουν περάσει μεγαλύτερο μέρος της ζωής τους με την καθαρεύουσα θα θεωρούν τη σημερινή γλώσσα τραγικά χειρότερη από όσο τη θεωρώ εγώ, σε σχέση με αυτή που χρησιμοποιούσα 30 χρόνια πίσω. Πάντα οι μεγαλύτερες ηλικίες αντιστέκονται πιο σθεναρά στην αλλαγή από ό,τι οι νεότερες, ή εν πάση περιπτώσει, δε θεωρούν ότι η αλλαγή θα οδηγήσει προς το καλύτερο.

Αυτό που δε καταλαβαίνω είναι η έκφρασή σου "με βάση τις μεταφραστικές ανάγκες". Τι εννοείς; Έτσι όπως το διάβασα σκέφτηκα ότι κάποιος θα χρησιμοποιούσε το ρήμα επικοινωνώ με μεταβατικό τρόπο επειδή το συνάντησε έτσι, π.χ. στην αγγλική γλώσσα. Για παράδειγμα, σε αγγλικά βιβλία που διαβάζω συμπτωματικά αυτή την περίοδο, το communicate something to someone θεωρείται απόλυτα φυσιολογικό. Δεν έχω ιδέα εάν είναι και σωστό, οι αγγλικές μου γνώσεις δεν πηγαίνουν σε τόσο βάθος. Ωστόσο έχω μια υποψία ότι και αυτό είναι νεοαμερικανισμός, όπως το "σου επικοινωνώ τη συμπάθειά μου" είναι νεοελληνισμός.

Ευχαριστώ για το καλωσόρισμα. Καλώς σας βρήκα.

Μια και σχολιάζουμε τα nicknames, μ' αρέσει πολύ το nickel. Βλέποντάς το, ανακάλυψα αμέσως τρεις παραπομπές:

Μία, η πλέον προφανής, είναι το γνωστό μέταλλο Νικέλιο
Μια άλλη είναι το nick - el που σημαίνει Νίκος ο Έλλην, άλλως Nick the Greek
Και βέβαια, Nick-El, ο πρώτος ξάδελφος του Kal-El, του γνωστού και μη εξαιρετέου Superman (με το γήινο όνομα Κλαρκ Κεντ)

Συμπάθα με, ειμαι πειραχτήρι... 

Παρεμπιπτόντως, πολύ καλό το άρθρο της κ. Κοντού. Καλό είναι κατά καιρούς και περιόδους κάποιοι να μας βάζουν στη θέση μας και να μας θυμίζουν ότι από τη στιγμή που κι εμείς κάνουμε λάθη στη χρήση της γλώσσας (κι αναφέρομαι σε μένα, μη δίνετε σημασία στον πληθυντικό μεγαλοπρεπείας) καλό είναι να αντιμετωπίζουμε τους άλλους που κάνουν άλλα λάθη με πιο μαλακό τρόπο κι όχι με πύρινες ρομφαίες...

Άντε, σας αφήνω τώρα, πάω να "τρέξω" ένα πρόγραμμα στον υπολογιστή και να δω αργότερα πώς θα την "κυκλοφορήσω" τη δικιά μου μ' αυτά που διάλεξε να φορέσει... Παρακαλώ μη της "διαρρεύσετε" ότι το σχολίασα! χιχιχι


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 26, 2012)

Καλώς ήρθες κι από μένα, Λεξούλη,

Τα ποτήρια είναι μισογεμάτα ή μισοάδεια. Όλοι «ξέρουμε» ότι οι μεγάλες στιγμές της ιστορίας πολλές φορές δεν γίνονταν κατανοητές ως μεγάλες στιγμές όταν συνέβαιναν, ότι η γλώσσα «μεταλλάσσεται» σταδιακά, ότι κάτι που μοιάζει να σπάζει μονομιάς ήταν στην πραγματικότητα θύμα μακρόχρονης φθοράς.

Λοιπόν, ναι· χωρίς εισαγωγικά. Τρέχω πια τα προγράμματα στον υπολογιστή μου, κι ας έδωσα μάχες πρώτης γραμμής (και το εννοώ, εντελώς πρώτης) ενάντια στο συγκεκριμένο κοντά είκοσι χρόνια· είναι και δύσκολο να μην τρέχεις τα προγράμματα στο πισί όταν σε τρέχει ο προϊστάμενος σαν λοχίας που τρέχει τον νεοσύλλεκτο. Οι μετοχές μου δεν διαπραγματεύονται ακόμη· αλλά ίσως φταίει που δεν είχα ποτέ μου αρκετές. Στις πολιτικές μου ίντριγκες πρέπει να παραδεχτώ ότι διαρρέω φήμες· αλλά μόνο εκεί, αυστηρά. Δεν διαρρέω τη μύτη μου ακόμη, όταν συναχωθώ. :)

Γενικά, μπερδεύομαι κι εγώ με τα άτιμα τα καπρίτσια της γλώσσας που αλλάζει κάτω από τα μάτια μου και μέσα στη γλώσσα μου, αλλά τι να της κάνω; Τα κάνουν αυτά οι γλώσσες και χαίρομαι που μπορώ πια να τα επικοινωνώ όλα αυτά, και με την άδεια της Ακαδημίας, μάλιστα.


----------



## nickel (Nov 26, 2012)

lexoulis said:


> Ωστόσο έχω μια υποψία ότι και αυτό είναι νεοαμερικανισμός, όπως το "σου επικοινωνώ τη συμπάθειά μου" είναι νεοελληνισμός.


Μπα, η μεταβατική χρήση τού αγγλικού _communicate_ κρατά από τον 16ο αιώνα. Εκείνο το «καὶ ἀνεθέμην αὐτοῖς τὸ εὐαγγέλιον ὃ κηρύσσω ἐν τοῖς ἔθνεσιν» της προς Γαλάτας, οι μεταφραστές του Ιάκωβου (1611) το έκαναν «communicated unto them that Gospel, which I preach», ενώ ο Χομπς στον _Λεβιάθαν_ (1651) γράφει: «The Graecians, by their Colonies and Conquests, communicated their Language and Writings into Asia, Egypt, and Italy». 



> Μια και σχολιάζουμε τα nicknames, μ' αρέσει πολύ το nickel. Βλέποντάς το, ανακάλυψα αμέσως τρεις παραπομπές:


Έχεις πιάσει τα τρία στα έξι. Δεν έχεις πιάσει τον Old Nick, το «a nickel for your thoughts» και... το όνομά μου: Nick L.



> Πάντα οι μεγαλύτερες ηλικίες αντιστέκονται πιο σθεναρά στην αλλαγή από ό,τι οι νεότερες...


Ε, όχι και πάντα!


----------



## lexoulis (Nov 27, 2012)

drsiebenmal, μολονότι κι εγώ ταλαντεύομαι (ή ταλαντώνομαι; ) ως κρύσταλλος χαλαζία πολλές φορές, δυσκολεύομαι να παραιτηθώ από τις προσπάθειες τόσων χρόνων όπου υπεραμυνόμουν τη σωστή σύνταξη και ορθογραφία (χωρίς να θεωρούμαι σε καμία περίπτωση "ειδικός", "ειδήμων" ή έστω επαγγελματίας του χώρου), για να να ενδώσω στη σκέψη ότι μια χούφτα άσχετοι θα περάσουν όλη την ασχετοσύνη τους σε κάτι που έχει τη δυνατότητα να το ενσωματώσει και να το κάνει ενιαίο με το ήδη υπάρχον. Μάλλον έτσι μεταφράζεται το ανθίσταμαι. Δυσκολεύομαι να δεχτώ... Πιθανώς αυτό δεν είναι παρά έλλειψη εμπιστοσύνης σε κάτι που ξέρει πολύ καλά τη δουλειά του, ξέρει να μετασχηματίζεται και να επιβιώνει κι εγώ δεν είμαι παρά ένας στενόμυαλος παρωπιδισμένος ανθρωπάκος που βλέπει μόνο ένα μικρό τμήμα του όλου και θεωρεί ότι δικαιούται να εχει και άποψη περί αυτού...

nicker, πολύ θα ήθελα να διαβάσω Λεβιάθαν στα αγγλικά! Μου εξάπτεις το ενδιαφέρον. Περίεργο, νόμιζα ότι δε θα μου ξανασυμβεί αυτό χοχοχο

Αυτό με το γεροδιάβολο μου ξέφυγε, ναι, πολύ κακώς αλλά μου ξέφυγε. Όσο για τα άλλα δύο, εγώ ήξερα την έκφραση ως "a penny for your thoughts" (είναι τα pennies από nickel; ποιος θα μας πει; ) και θεώρησα εξαιρετικά προφανές το γεγονός ότι το πρώτο γράμμα του επωνύμου σου θα ήταν Λ., οπότε δεν μπήκα στον κόπο να το μνημονεύσω.


----------



## nickel (Nov 27, 2012)

lexoulis said:


> εγώ ήξερα την έκφραση ως "a penny for your thoughts"


Λένε οι Εγγλέζοι. Οι Αμερικανοί, τι να λένε; A nickel for your thoughts.


----------



## daeman (Nov 27, 2012)

nickel said:


> Λένε οι Εγγλέζοι. Οι Αμερικανοί, τι να λένε; A nickel for your thoughts.



My thoughts? Well... 
Nick "the Greek" Gravenites sang in Monterey:
You got a nickel, I got a dime
maybe get together and buy some wine
Hey, buddy, pass that bottle to me... [hic]
And that's not communication, that's communion. :inno:


----------



## bernardina (Nov 27, 2012)

Λεξούλη, καλημέρα κι από μένα, και καλώς ήρθες.
Είχα δει νωρίτερα το πρώτο σου ποστ αλλά δεν προλάβαινα να σου γράψω γιατί έτρεχε η προθεσμία και μ' έτρεχε κι εμένα μαζί της. 

Ήθελα, όταν το διάβασα, να σου πω πόσο με ενθουσίασε η φράση της γνωστής σου που εσένα σε ξένισε, εκείνο το _"Εγώ τα κοιμάμαι τα σεντόνια μου" _που κόντεψε να σε ρίξει απ' την καρέκλα σου. Επειδή δεν σου κρύβω ότι όταν διαβάζω φράσεις σαν "the room looked cozy and well lived-in"* ή "the bed didn't look slept-in" ζηλεύω την ευελιξία μιας γλώσσας που δεν έχει κανένα δισταγμό να πλάθει τόσο παραστατικούς τύπους. Προφανώς στη δική μας γλώσσα θα ήταν αστείο να χαρακτηρίσουμε τα σεντόνια κοιμισμένα ή κοιμημένα (πόσο δε μάλλον κεκοιμημένα, μπρρρ), όμως η φράση της γνωστής σου είναι, κατά τη γνώμη μου, ευφάνταστη και δημιουργική.
Αλλά για να μη νομίζεις ότι είσαι ο μοναδικός grammar nazi εδώ μέσα και ότι όλοι πετάμε τη σκούφια μας μόλις βλέπουμε κανόνες να ανατρέπονται, ένα θα σου πω: σκέψου πώς θα ένιωθε κάποιος πολύυυ παλιός αν έβλεπε αυτό το _όπου υπεραμυνόμουν τη σωστή σύνταξη και ορθογραφία _ που έχεις γράψει. Πτώσηηηη! θα σου φώναζε.  Να κάνω μια τρελή μαντεψιά τι θα του απαντούσες; ;)



*ακόμα και το θαυμάσιο My face, shall we say, looks lived in, της Άβα Γκάρντνερ.;)


----------



## lexoulis (Nov 27, 2012)

Α, πολύ μ' αρέσει εδώ μέσα!!! Ι love it!!!

bernardina, ποτέ δε φανταζόμουν ότι θα απολάμβανες να κοιμάσαι τα σεντόνια σου, αλλά η εξήγηση που δίνεις με καθησυχάζει ώστε να μη στριφογυρνάω όλη νύχτα στα δικά μου  Η κοπέλα σπουδάζει αγγλική φιλολογία, πιθανώς να είχε την Άβα στο μυαλό της όταν το έλεγε χιχιχι

Γκαμότιους, αυτό το "υπεραμύνομαι τινός" με ξεμπρόστιασε! Να που οδηγούν κάποιον οι κοπάνες στο γυμνάσιο... Τι μαντεψιά να κάνεις, άσε, θα αυτομαστιγώνομαι για μερικές εβδομάδες και βλέπουμε...


----------



## bernardina (Nov 27, 2012)

lexoulis said:


> Γκαμότιους, αυτό το "υπεραμύνομαι τινός" με ξεμπρόστιασε! Να που οδηγούν κάποιον οι κοπάνες στο γυμνάσιο... Τι μαντεψιά να κάνεις, άσε, θα αυτομαστιγώνομαι για μερικές εβδομάδες και βλέπουμε...



Αρκεί να μη μου υπεραμυνθείς ποτέ του _υπέρ του *δέοντος_ γιατί θα τα τσουγκρίσουμε!
Άσε το αυτομαστίγωμα, έχουμε πιο σοβαρές δουλειές. ;)

Χαίρομαι που σ' αρέσει εδώ μέσα, παρόλο που σε ψιλο-αρπάξαμε από τα μούτρα. Πολύ τρυφερά όμως, ε;
Μη στενοχωριέσαι, οι περισσότεροι από μάς μπήκαμε στη Λέξι καλπάζοντας καβάλα στο ψηλό μας άτι, αλλά σύντομα μας προσγείωσε στην πραγματικότητα έκανε να πατήσουμε πιο στέρεα στη γη. Θέση που δεν είναι καθόλου δυσάρεστη στην πορεία, θα το δεις. ;)


----------



## lexoulis (Nov 27, 2012)

Ξέρεις, με εκνευρίζει πολύ το είδος ανθρώπων που δεν τους αρέσει να τους διορθώνουν (δοθέντος ότι αυτό γίνεται με καλοπροαίρετο και όχι προσβλητικό τρόπο). Αρπάξτε με από τα μούτρα όσο θέλετε (τέτοια μούτρα, τέτοια θέλουν), ξέρω ότι έχετε καλό σκοπό. Α, ναι και τρυφερό χιχι

Για να δούμε, λοιπόν, bernardina μου, τι συμβαίνει όταν κάποιος μπαίνει στη Λεξι καβάλα σε δελφίνι... Μπορώ σκληρά να δω το χρόνο (άψογη, καλλιτεχνική και λογοτεχνική μετάφραση του αγγλικού "I can hardly see the time". Ξέρεις τι θα πείτε: Ωχ, το μάτι μου!)


----------



## Palavra (Nov 27, 2012)

lexoulis said:


> Για να δούμε, λοιπόν, bernardina μου, τι συμβαίνει όταν κάποιος μπαίνει στη Λεξι καβάλα σε δελφίνι...


Και τι να γίνει, δηλαδή; Το πολύ πολύ να έρθει ο Δαιμάνος να βάλει αυτό:






(Εκτός κι αν τον προλάβει καμιά ) Καλώς ήρθες κι από μένα!


----------



## bernardina (Nov 27, 2012)

Ένα έχω να πω:
Οι φίλοι με φωνάζουν Μπέρνι-η-υ (αυτό με την κατάληξη είναι μια μικρή κλισεδιά, ένα inside joke, αν προτιμάς. Παναπεί, διαλέγεις και παίρνεις);)
Α, βλέπω ότι στο μεταξύ μπήκε η τιμημένη μοδερατόρισσά μας.


----------



## lexoulis (Nov 27, 2012)

Χμ, μούμπλε μούμπλε... Θα πάρω το Μπέρνυ, μ' αρέσει περισσότερο (ή, όπως λένε εις τας Αθήνας, μ' αρέσει καλύτερα)

Το δελφινάκι ήταν υπέροχο καλή μου ισπανική λεξούλα, αλλά αν μου κάνεις τέτοια, πώς να μου κάνει καρδιά να ξεκαβαλήσω; Ε; Ε; Καλώς σε βρήκα   

xxx


----------



## sarant (Nov 27, 2012)

Λεξούλη, καλώς ήρθες και από μένα. Κι εγώ το βρίσκω ευρηματικό το "τα κοιμάμαι τα σεντόνια μου", άσχετα αν καθιερωθεί ή όχι.


----------



## bernardina (Nov 27, 2012)

lexoulis said:


> Χμ, μούμπλε μούμπλε...


Οκέι, και τώρα πάρε γι' αρχή ένα νηματάκι να μελετήσεις. Και εύχομαι να έχεις χρόνο, γιατί από νήματα η Λέξι έχει φτιάξει αμέεεεετρητες πήχες υφαντό.
Για την ώρα σ' αποχαιρετώ. Η ντεντλάιν που λέγαμε; ;)


----------



## Palavra (Nov 27, 2012)

Χαίρομαι που χαίρεσαι, αλλά μπορεί να σε εκνευρίσω αρκούντως όταν σου υποδείξω ότι είμαι μια καλή, *πορτογαλική* λεξούλα


----------



## lexoulis (Nov 27, 2012)

Ουπς! :blush:

Ορθόν, προφανώς. Η αντίστοιχη ισπανική λέξη είναι palabra. Με διέφυγεν... :twit:


----------



## daeman (Nov 27, 2012)

..
Καλοκοίμιστα να 'ναι τα σεντόνια σας
Αλέκιαστα, καλόστρωτα και καλοξυπνημένα
Καλοπερπάτητα και τα ποδήματά σας
Καλοστρατιά να βρίσκουνε τα ζάλα τα δικά σας

Καλωσόρισες, λεξούλη, κόπιασε, τρατέρνομε. :)

Βγήκα απ' τον ύπνο... Καφέεε! 
Καλό το κρασί χτες, αλλά φωνάξτε (μη! όχι!) ψιθυρίστε στους Γαλάτες να φτιάξουνε κείνο το ματζούνι με της Μασσαλίας το σαπούνι και σας παρακαλώ, σας ικετεύω, μη φωνάζετε...


----------



## lexoulis (Nov 27, 2012)

Καλησπερίζω (πέρασε η 12:00, τι κάνεις ακόμη στο κρεβάτ; ;)) (ψιθυριστά) έναν ακόμη σούπερ ντούπερ μοντερέιτα! (η προφορά είναι Λονδίνου και εστιάζει στον τρόπο ομιλίας των μπάτλερ)

Σκεφτόμουν να ανέβω στο κρεβάτι με το ποδήλατο, ή εναλλακτικά, να τυλιχτώ με ένα σεντόνι καθώς κάνω ποδήλατο στο δρόμο, δεν έχω αποφασίσει ακόμη. Όπως και να 'χει, ένα γλυκάκι θα το πάρω, γεια στα χέρια σας...

Ωραία η παραλλαγή του daemon σε daeman. Κάποιοι δε θα το καταλάβουν (εκτός κι αν βγάλεις το καπέλο και δουν τα κερατάκια) χοχοχοχοχο


----------



## daeman (Nov 27, 2012)

Για όποιον δεν το καταλάβει, υπάρχει νήμα in loco για το τρελό επιχώριο πνεύμα. :devil:


----------



## Themis (Nov 27, 2012)

Η δαεμάνια περιγραφή του δαεμάνιου ονόματος φαίνεται όμως λίγο biased. Εγώ βρίσκω τον εξής ορισμό:
_"Daeman is a seducer of young women and a lepidopterist."_


----------



## daeman (Nov 27, 2012)

Πούντες; Πούντες; Οι πεταλούδες, βέβαια. Η Άντα ξέφυγε απ' την απόχη μου. Άπιαστη. Τώρα αναζητώ τον Οδυσσέα. 
Κωνσταντίνε, ωραίο το ταξίδι, καλός ο μακρύς ο δρόμος, αλλά πότε θα φτάσουμε στην Ιθάκη, παρακαλώ;


----------



## bernardina (Nov 28, 2012)

Χτες το βράδυ άκουσα και το αμίμητο _η απόφαση *κωλυσιεργείται._
Αμάν! Για δες που έχει και ευρήματα!:blink::blink:

Βρε... λες να έχουν δίκιο;


----------



## Zazula (Dec 15, 2014)

Από το ΧΛΝΓ:
*επικοινωνώ* 1. [...] ǁ (_σπανιότ. μτβ._) _επικοινωνούμε τις θέσεις και τις απόψεις μας _(= κοινοποιούμε, μεταβιβάζουμε) 2. [...] 4. (νεαν. αργκό) μεταδίδω: _Τηλεοπτικό σποτ που επικοινωνεί το μήνυμα_ [...]


----------



## lexoulis (Dec 15, 2014)

Υπάρχουν κάποια εμπνευσμένα ρήματα, εκτός των προαναφερομένων (κοινοποιώ, μεταβιβάζω, μεταδίδω) τα οποία να αντικαθιστούν με επάρκεια και ακρίβεια τη μεταβατική χρήση του "επικοινωνώ";


----------



## Themis (Dec 15, 2014)

γνωστοποιώ, διαδίδω, προβάλλω, διατυπώνω, εκφράζω, εκφέρω...


----------



## nickel (Nov 8, 2016)

Δύο προσθήκες:

Στο Χρηστικό λεξικό διαβάζω στο λήμμα *επικοινωνώ*: 

1. έρχομαι σε επικοινωνία, επαφή με κάποιον, κυρ. του μιλώ στο τηλέφωνο ή μέσω διαδικτύου: [...] | (σπανιότ. μτβ.) επικοινωνούμε τις θέσεις και τις απόψεις μας (κοινοποιούμε, μεταβιβάζουμε). [...] 4. (νεαν. αργκό) μεταδίδω: _Τηλεοπτικό σποτ που επικοινωνεί το μήνυμα_.

Περίεργη διαφοροποίηση. Η μεταβατική σημασία είναι μία, «κοινοποιώ, μεταδίδω» (θα την ξεχώριζα από την αμετάβατη), και ξεκίνησε από τη γλώσσα του μάρκετινγκ. Δεν την έχω βρει (ακόμα) στο ΛΝΕΓ ή στα Συνώνυμα του Lexigram.

Τη ίδια μεταβατική χρήση την έχουμε και στο ρήμα _κοινωνώ_ (και επίσης δεν καταγράφεται στα λεξικά). Π.χ. 

Η αλλαγή ξεκινάει από τα όργανα του κόμματος μας και σκοπός είναι να κοινωνήσουμε το μήνυμα στους συμπολίτες μας...
https://www.google.gr/search?q="κοινωνήσουμε+το+μήνυμα"&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8

Το άκουσα σε παθητική χρήση, έτσι που το χρησιμοποίησε ο ανασχηματισμένος υπουργός Γ. Κατρούγκαλος και ένιωσα ένα ρίγος. Στην «Πρώτη γραμμή» του Σκάι. 

— Γιατί σας είπε ο πρωθυπουργός ότι σας αλλάζει υπουργείο;
— Γιατί η πολιτική που δινόταν σ’ έναν μόνο τομέα πρέπει να επεκταθεί αυτή τη στιγμή και να *κοινωνηθεί *σ’ όλη την Ευρώπη.
http://www.skai.gr/player/tv/?mmid=281099


----------



## antongoun (Feb 21, 2019)

> Το άκουσα σε παθητική χρήση, έτσι που το χρησιμοποίησε ο ανασχηματισμένος υπουργός Γ. Κατρούγκαλος και ένιωσα ένα ρίγος.



Το συναντώ σε βιβλίο που επιμελούμαι: 

_"...να καταγραφούν και να *κοινωνηθούν *στο ευρύ αναγνωστικό κοινό ερευνητικά δεδομένα..."_


----------



## nickel (Feb 22, 2019)

Ζήτησα σήμερα από τον φίλο Γιώργο Μαλακό, που έχει το Lexigram, να ενημερώσει την παθητική φωνή στην κλίση των ρημάτων _κοινωνώ_ και _επικοινωνώ_. Αυτή τη στιγμή δεν αναγνωρίζονται τύποι όπως _κοινωνηθεί_ ή _επικοινωνήθηκε_.


----------



## antongoun (Feb 22, 2019)

Nickel, μπορεί να προστεθεί η παθητική φωνή χωρίς να προστεθεί και η σημασία του "μεταδίδω, κοινοποιώ"; Στα λεξικά συνεχίζει να μην υπάρχει αυτή η σημασία, όπως σημείωνες και πριν από δυόμισι χρόνια.


----------



## nickel (Feb 22, 2019)

Το Lexigram είναι ηλεκτρονική (διαδικτυακή) εφαρμογή, άρα μπορεί να ενημερώνεται (και ενημερώνεται) συνεχώς, ανάλογα με την εκτίμηση των χρήσεων και των αναγκών. (Η μεταβατική χρήση τού _επικοινωνώ_ υπάρχει στο Χρηστικό.) Το ίδιο συμβαίνει και με τη μετάφραση: Χρησιμοποιούμε νέους όρους (και συχνά και νέες συντάξεις ή τύπους) πριν ακόμα περάσουν στα λεξικά και τις γραμματικές — ανάλογα με την περίπτωση. Αν λοιπόν βρει κάποιος πάνω από 1.000 χρήσεις του _κοινωνώ_ στην παθητική φωνή, γιατί να περιμένει να ξυπνήσουν τα λεξικά;


----------



## nickel (Feb 23, 2019)

ΥΓ. Για την ακρίβεια, τα λεξικά θα έπρεπε να κάνουν προσθήκες και αλλαγές στο περιεχόμενό τους όταν θα έχουν μετρήσει τις προσθήκες και αλλαγές που γίνονται στη γλώσσα όπως καταγράφονται όχι μόνο στο διαδίκτυο και τον Τύπο, αλλά και στα βιβλία που γράφονται στη γλώσσα μας, πρωτότυπα και μεταφρασμένα. Δυστυχώς τα σώματα κειμένων δεν αξιοποιούνται από τα λεξικά μας στον βαθμό και με την επιστημονική αυστηρότητα που επιβάλλεται, ούτε (απ' όσο γνωρίζω) έχουν την ισορροπία που απαιτείται ως προς την προέλευση των κειμένων.


----------



## Earion (Sep 14, 2020)

Συντασσόμουν κι εγώ στους πολέμιους του μεταβατικού "επικοινωνώ", και θα εξακολουθήσω να συντάσσομαι.
Αλλά η τιμιότητα δε μ' αφήνει να αποσιωπήσω ένα εύρημα:

Η τέχνη του Θεάτρου, ως λειτουργία ατομική, εθνική, κοινωνική, παγκόσμια, οφείλει ν' ανακατακτήσει σύντομα την κεντρική της θέση μες στον κόσμο και να *επικοινωνήσει* τη βαθύτερην απολυτρωτικήν ουσία της με το μεγάλο ανθρώπινο κοινό

Άγγελος Σικελιανός, _Πεζός Λόγος_, τόμ. Γ΄, σ. 129 (Για τη διδασκαλία της αρχαίας τραγωδίας), πρώτη δημοσίευση στο περιοδικό _Νεοελληνικά Γράμματα_, τεύχ. 25 (22 Μαΐου 1937).


----------



## lexoulis (Sep 14, 2020)

Disturbing


----------



## anepipsogos (Sep 14, 2020)

Earion said:


> Η τέχνη του Θεάτρου, ως λειτουργία ατομική, εθνική, κοινωνική, παγκόσμια, οφείλει ν' ανακατακτήσει σύντομα την κεντρική της θέση μες στον κόσμο και να [/COLOR]*επικοινωνήσει* τη βαθύτερην απολυτρωτικήν ουσία της με το μεγάλο ανθρώπινο κοινό



Ενδιαφέρον! 
Φαίνεται πως το συνήθιζε ο Σικελιανός, π.χ. και εδώ σε δημοσιευμένη ομιλία του:

[…] και σας παρακαλώ προτού σας επικοινωνήσω την κατάληξη της ομιλίας αυτής[…]
(ΝΕΑ ΕΣΤΙΑ, τχ. 520, 1/3/1949, σελ. 274)


----------

